# what can i do for this issue



## malik330 (Feb 20, 2010)

hi everybody how r u ?

i have big problem i have gf she is from Mexico and me im from Palestine but im living on the Saudi Arabia ,,, omg the problem is when she is make Invitation to me coz i will be there it is like visit or i want marry her

u know? it is so hard they want Certificate of criminality and health record and how much i will be for travel and it is alot of things omg only that coz im from Palestine omg im not Terrorist or qaiedah coz i heat that 


but question can i have other way like if i can marry her in the other country or really it is that possessor to Mexico ?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You must first qualify for a visa by proving that you have sufficient income and resources to support yourself in Mexico. Marriage will not insure that you get a visa. Yes, the Mexican Consulate closest to your present residence is the only one you may use and they can require a police report, health report and many other documents.


----------



## vioshed (May 21, 2012)

malik330 said:


> hi everybody how r u ?
> 
> i have big problem i have gf she is from Mexico and me im from Palestine but im living on the Saudi Arabia ,,, omg the problem is when she is make Invitation to me coz i will be there it is like visit or i want marry her
> 
> ...


Yes in did, you need to qualify for a visa, no matter if you are or not marryed with a mexican girl, the mexican goverment dont alow easily the entry from the arabian countryes, no way is very dificult...other wise you wont come to mexico no matter your status...


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

If it makes you feel better, it's not because you are from Palestine, it's because you are not from MX.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> You must first qualify for a visa by proving that you have sufficient income and resources to support yourself in Mexico. Marriage will not insure that you get a visa. Yes, the Mexican Consulate closest to your present residence is the only one you may use and they can require a police report, health report and many other documents.


WELCOME BACK, BUDDY! Hope things are getting better! We've been concerned about 'cha!


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

FHBOY said:


> WELCOME BACK, BUDDY! Hope things are getting better! We've been concerned about 'cha!


Unfortunately, that post from RV is two years old. I still don't think that he's back with us, at least not actively posting.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

circle110 said:


> Unfortunately, that post from RV is two years old. I still don't think that he's back with us, at least not actively posting.


Yes, he is back and posting. Check out his medical update on the thread: RVGRingo by Trailrunner. His update was from this afternoon.

Happy to have him back.:clap2:


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Well, although the post here by RVGRINGO is two years old, I see in another thread that he has posted today so I was wrong!

Welcome back RVGRINGO!


----------

